# New Woodpecker tool



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

These people must be nuts! They have come out with "the ultimate doweling jig"; cost: $600. It may do what it is promised to do, but $600; no way. One can make a simple jig for next to nothing to do the same thing. I don't think they will be selling too many of them. Even at half the price, it is still way out of reason to spend so much money for just a jig. That is the cost of many high quality tools like band saws, wood lathes, drill presses, etc. Who do they think they are; Festool? I'm not trashing the tool; only the ridiculous price.
http://www.carbideprocessors.com/woodpecker-tools/woodpeckers-one-time-tools/?_ke=cm9uYWxkc2V0b0BiZWxsc291dGgubmV0


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh! A man of my own heart!

I am also flabbergasted at the insane cost of some things.

Although some of the Robert Sorby cutting chisels at $130 for a set of three is a very HIGH PRICE. My oldest bought a set and I got a test drive-They are wonderful. BUT STILL WAY TOO MUCH MONEY, for a P.B. like me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I will pass, do not do much if any dowel work. But I do agree 600$ seems like I am buying a Rolls Royce or something when I just need a Chevy to get me to work.


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

Ditto all, nuts, $600+!!!


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

A router & straight bit will do the same thing. So will a lathe & your patience. Let the hot shots spend their money!!


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Not for me (I never have used the 70$ doweling jig in 5 years) but I have absolutely no issue with them charging whatever they can get for the product. For many knowing that you can buy the product and it work as intended and built from materials to be accurate and last almost indefinitely would make the price of little importance. If it meets the needs for some and cuts time off projects may pay for itself in short order.

It would be interesting to know how many they expect to sell.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Wait until you see what Festool charges for their doweling machine!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Like you guys I think woodpecker comes up with some outrageous prices for some their stuff. I've got a couple of their things but I just can't justify buying everything they offer.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

That $600 would go a long way towards purchasing a Domino.

Looking at the device, I can easily believe that they need to sell it for $600 to make a profit. But the number of applications where a super fancy doweling jig is needed are limited. Commercial cabinet shops use large doweling machines so they don't need these sorts of jigs.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I have always been a fan of Woodpeckers and their fine line of products. I have purchase several of their one time tools and own two of their top quality PRL V2 router lifts. I am sure that their new doweling jig is a top quality tool too, in line with the product quality of all of their tools. But to put the price in perspective, I can purchase a new PRL V2 lift and a PC 7518 motor on sale for it for just a few bucks more. I think that my friends at Woodpeckers may have finally placed an item in a price category that really makes no sense. If they need this price point to profit on the tool, than the tool is over engineered; and to me, it's intended use does not justify such a high price point. I will continue to buy from Woodpeckers when the price of the item can be justified by it's intended use for me. BTW, I own no Festool products for the same reason. A terrific line of tools, top quality; but I can't justify spending the kind of money that they are getting for products. I have used their Kapex miter saw and think that it is underpowered and certainly not worth $1500+. These are my humble opinions based on my personal experience.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It is a nice tool but outrageously priced.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have often wondered if they don't also make a few of these items to drive sells on their lesser price item.

I figure a few things are in effect. First I don't think most of us are the intended market to begin with and not the one they have carved out in the niche market of woodworking. We won't buy the high dollar item but the next item they release at 125 guys will jump on because of the perceived value, name, etc..

I believe the nature of some woodworkers with the "badge" mentality also will grab sales. They acquire tools frequently just because it signifies they are a woodworker. Things that can be bought in sets, collections, etc… even more so.

Finally you frequently see "branded" branded type people. If they can just get one or two products in their hands they will buy most of their stuff to keep the color the same in the shop.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I get their emails too. I'm always taken in by the machining and finish of their products but have yet to spend that kind of money on ANY of them. Even when they have the simple products, like a ruler or square, outrageous! But they *are* pretty to look at.


----------



## HickWillis (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey you get $5 off when you sign up for their newsletter! A real bargain!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Not for me (I never have used the 70$ doweling jig in 5 years) but I have absolutely no issue with them charging whatever they can get for the product. For many knowing that you can buy the product and it work as intended and built from materials to be accurate and last almost indefinitely would make the price of little importance. If it meets the needs for some and cuts time off projects may pay for itself in short order.
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many they expect to sell.
> 
> - TravisH


I guess if your in a Production Shop and doing a couple hundred dowels a day it could well be worth the price , but I have only done 3 or 4 dowels in the last 10 years so it's not for me.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

It's hard to argue with the quality of Woodpeckers stuff or that it's made in the U.S.A. I have a few of their items and am very happy with all of them. I won't be getting the doweling gig as I just don't use Dowels that often but I do think the variable spacing is kind of neat and the ability to space the jig in the middle of a piece of work would be handy at times.

Woodpecker makes really high quality items for a premium price. If it's something you use a lot it's probably worth it but if it's only something you will use once in a great while it's probably not worth the price to put on your shelf to have around the few times a year you need it. There are plenty of other ways to solve the problem that might not be as elegant but much less expensive for occasional use.

I would rank their squares and straight edge's in quality and precision against anything out there.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

A tool destined for a future yard sale at $7, the guy that bought it died never using it, or telling anyone what its for.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Made a table top and used something similar to the jig in the picture and i couldn't believe it, even without the $600 ultimate doweling jig everything lined up and the table top stayed together…weird.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I am also a machinist, so I can understand why the doweling jig costs so much. It takes much machining skill to produce it and that costs money. I don't think there is much of a market for it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I think the squares and stuff Woodpeckers make are worth the price. It's comparable with the stuff you buy from Starrett (assuming you buy new). I've got a couple squares and the table saw alignment indicator and they work great. However I can't think of a single of of these limited run tools they've made I'd be interested in except for that bevel gauge.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> It s hard to argue with the quality of Woodpeckers stuff or that it s made in the U.S.A. I have a few of their items and am very happy with all of them. I won t be getting the doweling gig as I just don t use Dowels that often but I do think the variable spacing is kind of neat and the ability to space the jig in the middle of a piece of work would be handy at times.
> 
> Woodpecker makes really high quality items for a premium price. If it s something you use a lot it s probably worth it but if it s only something you will use once in a great while it s probably not worth the price to put on your shelf to have around the few times a year you need it. There are plenty of other ways to solve the problem that might not be as elegant but much less expensive for occasional use.
> 
> ...


Not arguing the Quality of their tools or jigs at all but there are just not that many of them I would use enough to justify the cost. That's also the reason I have 1970's model table saw , can't justify the cost of a newer one.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a couple of their squares that were worth the money (especially the t-square), but that is ridiculous. I doubt they will sell many.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

That is pretty fancy stuff there. I suppose if you were going to commit to making all your joints with dowels, this thing would be your equivalent of a Domino. Speed and flexibility of layout are all improved over other dowling jigs. Still, at that price I'd consider a domino first.

-Brian


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have never purchased any of their one time tools because I can't justify their prices. However, it might be a really smart business model. They have someone on staff design a widget and they advertise it to beat the band because it has the cachet of being somewhat unique. Then if/when they get an order(s) they actually make the item. Even if they only need to make one, they are still dollars ahead. Just my 2¢.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Made a table top and used something similar to the jig in the picture and i couldn t believe it, even without the $600 ultimate doweling jig everything lined up and the table top stayed together…weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO


----------



## mlipps (May 8, 2015)

This has to be an early April Fools joke…

If you are going to spend that much money, might as well buy a Domino.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't own anything from Woodpeckers because I can't justify the cost for my "hobby". I do however have a healthy respect and admiration for the company. They make unique tools to fill niche needs and do so with top-shelf engineering and quality materials. And they do it in the US. The high cost is the cost of quality coupled with the fact that the market for their tools is relatively small. If I did this professionally, or even did it for money on the side, I'd probably have several of their tools.

All that being said, $600 for a doweling jig is a little nuts. If anyone is actually considering it, I'll sell you the one below for only half that much! ;-P


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> This has to be an early April Fools joke…
> 
> If you are going to spend that much money, might as well buy a Domino.
> 
> - mlipps


Exactly.
That's being practical though, every busy cabinet maker or professional woodworker either has a Domino or wishes to own one, you can use it and abuse it ,scratch it or whatever,there's nothing glamorous or fancy about it it's just a great tool that will pay for itself in a short time .
Can the same thing be said about that red doweling jig?


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

I've been very happy with most of the Woodpeckers items that I have, however I use them mostly for "reference", not day to day use. I will admit when I saw the $600 price tag on the latest email, I laughed, then thought - hum, it has to be worth that to "someone".... Happily I was not that huckleberry.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think we'd be surprised at how many of those will sell.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If Trump, Soros or the Koch brothers were into woodworking, they would probably own everything in the Woodpecker line.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> If Trump, Soros or the Koch brothers were into woodworking, they would probably own everything in the Woodpecker line.
> 
> - MrRon


True ,they don't need the money ,but I doubt Jimmy Carter would buy one.lol.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I think the price is not unreasonable considering they are precision machining a small batch of these tools. That kind of work on a low volume basis is extremely expensive. I am just amazed that they actually have a market for them. There are lots and lots of lower cost alternatives that would work just as well. All of their custom "one time" tools are impractical for most budgets.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I also think some prices of these tools and things are so totally ridiculous. I love Made in the USA parts and such, but, we are not all millionaires.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

> Hey you get $5 off when you sign up for their newsletter! A real bargain!
> 
> - HickWillis


hahahaha!


----------

